# Is Clindamycin (antibiotic) safe while breastfeeding?



## JFTB1177

My midwife tested my breastmilk after I had a fever and found it positive for bacteria and said I have mastitis. She put me on Clindamycin and said it is safe to take while breastfeeding, but the pharmacist warned it could reduce my milk supply or cause other effects in my baby. I have taken a few pills and am starting to feel an upset stomach. Also I can't take penicillin as I am allergic. The mastitis seems to have gone away (no more redness- the redness was small to begin with). I want to stop taking the pills as I am really worried about how it will affect my milk and baby... is mastitis dangerous? Will it be bad if I stop taking the pills? I am so worried!


----------



## DreamsInDigital

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/...ml#Antibiotics

Clindamycin is listed as an L3 and is approved by the AAP for use in breastfeeding mothers.

Also, once you've started a course of antibiotics you really do need to finish it or the bacteria may become antibiotic resistant, and that would be really bad.


----------



## MountainMamaGC

Yes I took if following a wisdom tooth extraction. It gave my DD mushy poops so I gave her some probiotics while taking it and for 2 weeks after. I take probiotics daily anyways so nothing changed for me. I had no supply issues while on it. Just nurse like you normally do and stay hydrated. Dont avoid using your infected breast as nursing helps flush the infection out.


----------

